# Hey Acura TL owners



## Appendage (Jan 12, 2004)

Dear 04-08 Acura TL owners,

If you fold down the rear seat, can you get a bike in the trunk and close the lid? If so, how well does that works for you? Do you have to remove a wheel to do it?

I'm considering buying a TL and I want to know if I'll have to put a rack on it to transport just me and my bike.

Thanks,

App


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

To save your interior you should look into getting a roof or hitch rack.


----------



## Appendage (Jan 12, 2004)

*Free Will*



willevans said:


> To save your interior you should look into getting a roof or hitch rack.


 So Will, have you tried stuffing a bike into the trunk of a TL?


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, but it was a previous gen model. We had to take both wheels off to get one bike in without bashing into something. We tried to fit two bikes in the back but it wasn't going to happen without some serious scratching to the frames or the car. Keep in mind they were two large framed mountain bikes (one dual suspension and one hard tail), so you might have better luck with small sized frames.


----------



## Appendage (Jan 12, 2004)

*One more Q, Will*



willevans said:


> Yeah, but it was a previous gen model. We had to take both wheels off to get one bike in without bashing into something. We tried to fit two bikes in the back but it wasn't going to happen without some serious scratching to the frames or the car. Keep in mind they were two large framed mountain bikes (one dual suspension and one hard tail), so you might have better luck with small sized frames.


Will,
The rear seat doesn't fold down in that generation TL, correct?


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

He had a brace just behind the seat so we couldn't fold it down. I think it was an options package on some though that you could pass skis through or something smaller.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

similar, but i have no problem putting my Rockhopper into the back of my accord with rear seat folded flat. haven't damaged anything inside of my car, but i wouldn't put a muddy bike in there. all i need to do it take off the front wheel.


----------



## Appendage (Jan 12, 2004)

*Good info, thanks*



louisssss said:


> similar, but i have no problem putting my Rockhopper into the back of my accord with rear seat folded flat. haven't damaged anything inside of my car, but i wouldn't put a muddy bike in there. all i need to do it take off the front wheel.


Well, if it fits in an Accord it might work on a TL. I guess I'll have to find one and try it. I was thinking that using a Weathertec or similar trunk liner would reduce the dirt and ding factor. I would like to have the option of _not _using a rack every time I go riding. I like having the bike fully enclosed and safe. That's just me.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

yes using the all weather trunk tray will help, but you will still need to fold down the rear seats and the seat-backs are carpet and won't be covered, maybe some cardboard boxes folded flat will help, or a garbage bag.


----------



## quaestionis (Jan 10, 2008)

I have an '05 TL. The rear seats do NOT fold down. I've never tried to put a bike in the trunk, but would say that the only chance it would fit is with both wheels off. Even then, I have my doubts.

I have a Saris Bones RS rack that I use with the TL that I like a lot. Tried other trunk racks, and the RS is by far the best.


----------



## MTBikerJoe (Sep 30, 2007)

i Have a 2000 TL and my seats dont fold down either and bike doesnt fit in the trunk, so i gotta get a hitch and hitch rack.


----------



## Appendage (Jan 12, 2004)

*Critical info, that*



quaestionis said:


> I have an '05 TL. The rear seats do NOT fold down. I've never tried to put a bike in the trunk, but would say that the only chance it would fit is with both wheels off. Even then, I have my doubts.
> 
> I have a Saris Bones RS rack that I use with the TL that I like a lot. Tried other trunk racks, and the RS is by far the best.


Oh wow, that's nice to know. I had a TSX for 4 days- before it was stolen- and the seats folded flat. Same with our 07 Accord. Go figure.

I also had the Saris Bones trunk rack, but the rubber feet scuffed the paint, so I ended up covering them with old socks. And shoving the strap hooks into the gaps between sheet metal eventually created some chips in the paint. Based on my experience with a trunk rack, my plan is to go with a hitch-mounted rack when a rack is necessary- which, if I buy a TL, it sounds like it will be. That way, nothing is touching the paint.


----------



## Appendage (Jan 12, 2004)

*I was gonna find a way*



louisssss said:


> yes using the all weather trunk tray will help, but you will still need to fold down the rear seats and the seat-backs are carpet and won't be covered, maybe some cardboard boxes folded flat will help, or a garbage bag.


 I was gonna find a way to attach sheet rubber- floor mats, perhaps- to the back of the seats somehow. Like, maybe velcro or something.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Feb 4, 2008)

I had a 2004 Tl, the seats do not fold down. I put a 11/8"tow hitch on it and used a Hollywood fork mount rack. I had that set up for 4 years without a problem. Nothing to damage your paint like a trunk rack, and better mileage than a roof rack. It is the way to go.


----------



## JsL (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a 2007 TL Type S and the seats DO NOT fold down. I fit my rockhopper in the back seat with both wheels off. I put cardboard all over the back to prevent the bike from damaging the leather. Not worth the trouble...my yakima rack is coming in tomorrow.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Like everyone said, seats don't fold. They have a brace behind the rear seat which adds torsional rigidity to the body so it's a good thing in that respect. I have a factory rear spoiler and so far can't find a rack that clears it. But don't let that stop you from getting the car. It's the most reliable car I've ever owned. I used it to commute and my '06 has 81,000 trouble free miles. Gets an easy 33mpg when commuting at 65-70mph, not so great around town.


----------

